# [SOLVED]wireless connects + dhcpcd works but no internet acc

## b3ar

Hi,

I'm trying to connect to my wireless network using wpa_supplicant with ndiswrapper for driver support. wpa_supplicant seems to connect and dhcpcd resolves an address too but I still can't access the internet or router page. It connects fine on windows so it rules out hardware defects on both sides.

Here is a summary of some specs (the lspci is at the bottom of page):

kernel = gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r7

ndiswrapper version = 1.53

wireless card = Dell 1505 pre-N (broadcom 4328)

router = linksys wrt54gl w/ tomato firmware

Some outputs and configs are shown below.

What I normally do to test whether I'm connected is first run wpa_supplicant with the arguments. Once it says connection is completed then I run dhcpcd wlan0. After dhcpcd is done, I just reload a page on the browser and see if it loads. Does this seem like an incorrect procedure?

iwconfig shows Tx excessive retries:134  Invalid misc:83858

What does this mean? Invalid misc keeps increasing as I continue to try to reload a page. How do I fix this?

Thanks for the help.

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

Trying to associate with 00:21:29:7d:fd:fe (SSID='littleforest' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:21:29:7d:fd:fe

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:21:29:7d:fd:fe [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:21:29:7d:fd:fe completed (auth) [id=1 id_str=]

```

iwconfig

```

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"littleforest"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:21:29:7D:FD:FE   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:0 dBm   

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B   

          Encryption key:secret   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:76/100  Signal level:-47 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:134  Invalid misc:83858   Missed beacon:0

```

ifconfig

```

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1E:4C:4E:F3:40  

          inet addr:192.168.1.114  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21e:4cff:fe4e:f340/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:82 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:84 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:21236 (20.7 Kb)  TX bytes:9203 (8.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:17 Memory:f9ffc000-fa000000

```

dmesg | tail

```

ndiswrapper: using IRQ 17

wlan0: ethernet device 00:1e:4c:4e:f3:40 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4aa190c, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4328.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

ls -al /etc/init.d/net.*

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 2008-03-21 23:24 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30696 2008-03-21 23:24 /etc/init.d/net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 2008-01-12 13:54 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 -> net.lo

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 5"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

preferred_aps=( "littleforest" )

associate_order="preferredonly"

config_wlan0=( "dhcpcd" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 10"

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure only root can read configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

eapol_version=1

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=-9999999

}

# Home network

network={

   scan_ssid=1

   ssid="littleforest"

   proto=WPA2

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=TKIP

   group=TKIP

   psk="secret"

   priority=10

}

```

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

```

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0' (DEPRECATED)

ap_scan=1

eapol_version=1

Line: 16 - start of a new network block

key_mgmt: 0x4

priority=-9999999 (0xff676981)

Line: 22 - start of a new network block

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=12):

     6c 69 74 74 6c 65 66 6f 72 65 73 74               littleforest    

proto: 0x2

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x8

group: 0x8

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=23): [REMOVED]

priority=10 (0xa)

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 10

   id=1 ssid='littleforest'

Priority group -9999999

   id=0 ssid=''

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:1e:4c:4e:f3:40

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=12):

     6c 69 74 74 6c 65 66 6f 72 65 73 74               littleforest    

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 3580 bytes of scan results (12 BSSes)

Scan results: 12

Selecting BSS from priority group 10

0: 00:21:29:7d:fd:fe ssid='littleforest' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=26 caps=0x11

   selected based on RSN IE

Trying to associate with 00:21:29:7d:fd:fe (SSID='littleforest' freq=2412 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 24 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=26): 30 18 01 00 00 0f ac 02 02 00 00 0f ac 04 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RSN: Ignored PMKID candidate without preauth flag

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=28

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c07 len=95

AssocReq IE wireless event - hexdump(len=79): 00 0c 6c 69 74 74 6c 65 66 6f 72 65 73 74 01 08 82 84 8b 96 24 b0 48 6c 21 02 08 12 24 02 01 0e 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 08 00 32 04 8c 12 98 60 dd 09 00 10 18 02 00 10 01 00 00 dd 06 00 40 96 01 01 00

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c08 len=40

AssocResp IE wireless event - hexdump(len=24): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 24 b0 48 6c 32 04 8c 12 98 60 dd 06 00 10 18 02 03 00

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:21:29:7d:fd:fe

Association info event

req_ies - hexdump(len=79): 00 0c 6c 69 74 74 6c 65 66 6f 72 65 73 74 01 08 82 84 8b 96 24 b0 48 6c 21 02 08 12 24 02 01 0e 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 08 00 32 04 8c 12 98 60 dd 09 00 10 18 02 00 10 01 00 00 dd 06 00 40 96 01 01 00

resp_ies - hexdump(len=24): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 24 b0 48 6c 32 04 8c 12 98 60 dd 06 00 10 18 02 03 00

WPA: set own WPA/RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 08 00

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:21:29:7d:fd:fe

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:21:29:7d:fd:fe

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RX EAPOL from 00:21:29:7d:fd:fe

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=121): 02 03 00 75 02 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 d7 d3 0a 42 eb e9 bd e9 93 f3 07 c9 82 dc e8 78 6b ad bf 2c ea 15 56 b2 36 af e7 75 86 09 39 df 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 dd 14 00 0f ac 04 23 2b fe 01 5d 2d 4c 23 9a 96 bc c6 b8 9e ab da

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=117

  EAPOL-Key type=2

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=22

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): d7 d3 0a 42 eb e9 bd e9 93 f3 07 c9 82 dc e8 78 6b ad bf 2c ea 15 56 b2 36 af e7 75 86 09 39 df

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=121): 02 03 00 75 02 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 d7 d3 0a 42 eb e9 bd e9 93 f3 07 c9 82 dc e8 78 6b ad bf 2c ea 15 56 b2 36 af e7 75 86 09 39 df 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 dd 14 00 0f ac 04 23 2b fe 01 5d 2d 4c 23 9a 96 bc c6 b8 9e ab da

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:21:29:7d:fd:fe (ver=1)

RSN: msg 1/4 key data - hexdump(len=22): dd 14 00 0f ac 04 23 2b fe 01 5d 2d 4c 23 9a 96 bc c6 b8 9e ab da

RSN: PMKID from Authenticator - hexdump(len=16): 23 2b fe 01 5d 2d 4c 23 9a 96 bc c6 b8 9e ab da

RSN: no matching PMKID found

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 53 f7 57 84 26 40 48 34 b7 68 7a f0 e0 a1 df 32 c9 4f 79 e0 cb f7 8d 4e ab 9c e7 a3 3d d2 34 9e

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 08 00

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=121): 01 03 00 75 02 01 09 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 53 f7 57 84 26 40 48 34 b7 68 7a f0 e0 a1 df 32 c9 4f 79 e0 cb f7 8d 4e ab 9c e7 a3 3d d2 34 9e 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ab 9b 4b 4e ef 0f 53 38 8c 3e ad a3 01 ca d0 ad 00 16 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 08 00

RX EAPOL from 00:21:29:7d:fd:fe

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=165): 02 03 00 a1 02 13 c9 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 d7 d3 0a 42 eb e9 bd e9 93 f3 07 c9 82 dc e8 78 6b ad bf 2c ea 15 56 b2 36 af e7 75 86 09 39 df 6b ad bf 2c ea 15 56 b2 36 af e7 75 86 09 39 e0 f6 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7e 37 f6 a4 b6 a1 a6 1b 82 02 e5 5b be af 6a fa 00 42 1f 68 a4 d0 7a 3c 7e a1 53 69 96 3a 8d cc 10 ad 3e 72 9d bf 61 80 bc 99 2f 44 31 fd d4 2a 6b d9 35 99 14 e7 ca 12 53 21 31 c8 c9 4f 52 8a 1b 2c 84 e0 75 ea d5 a5 68 4e 2c 45 7e 3c 0b 9e 88 24 1a fc

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=161

  EAPOL-Key type=2

  key_info 0x13c9 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC Secure Encr) 00 00 00 00 00 7e 37 f6 a4 b6 a1 a6 1b 82 02 e5 5b be af 6a fa 00 42 1f 68 a4 d0 7a 3c 7e a1 53 69 96 3a 8d cc 10 ad 3e 72 9d bf 61 80 bc 99 2f 44 31 fd d4 2a 6b d9 35 99 14 e7 ca 12 53 21 31 c8 c9 4f 52 8a 1b 2c 84 e0 75 ea d5 a5 68 4e 2c 45 7e 3c 0b 9e 88 24 1a fc

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=161

  EAPOL-Key type=2

  key_info 0x13c9 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC Secure Encr)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=66

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): d7 d3 0a 42 eb e9 bd e9 93 f3 07 c9 82 dc e8 78 6b ad bf 2c ea 15 56 b2 36 af e7 75 86 09 39 df

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 6b ad bf 2c ea 15 56 b2 36 af e7 75 86 09 39 e0

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): f6 01 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 7e 37 f6 a4 b6 a1 a6 1b 82 02 e5 5b be af 6a fa

  key_length=32 key_data_length=66

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): d7 d3 0a 42 eb e9 bd e9 93 f3 07 c9 82 dc e8 78 6b ad bf 2c ea 15 56 b2 36 af e7 75 86 09 39 df

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 6b ad bf 2c ea 15 56 b2 36 af e7 75 86 09 39 e0

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): f6 01 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 7e 37 f6 a4 b6 a1 a6 1b 82 02 e5 5b be af 6a fa

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=165): 02 03 00 a1 02 13 c9 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 d7 d3 0a 42 eb e9 bd e9 93 f3 07 c9 82 dc e8 78 6b ad bf 2c ea 15 56 b2 36 af e7 75 86 09 39 df 6b ad bf 2c ea 15 56 b2 36 af e7 75 86 09 39 e0 f6 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7e 37 f6 a4 b6 a1 a6 1b 82 02 e5 5b be af 6a fa 00 42 1f 68 a4 d0 7a 3c 7e a1 53 69 96 3a 8d cc 10 ad 3e 72 9d bf 61 80 bc 99 2f 44 31 fd d4 2a 6b d9 35 99 14 e7 ca 12 53 21 31 c8 c9 4f 52 8a 1b 2c 84 e0 75 ea d5 a5 68 4e 2c 45 7e 3c 0b 9e 88 24 1a fc

RSN: encrypted key data - hexdump(len=66): 1f 68 a4 d0 7a 3c 7e a1 53 69 96 3a 8d cc 10 ad 3e 72 9d bf 61 80 bc 99 2f 44 31 fd d4 2a 6b d9 35 99 14 e7 ca 12 53 21 31 c8 c9 4f 52 8a 1b 2c 84 e0 75 ea d5 a5 68 4e 2c 45 7e 3c 0b 9e 88 24 1a fc

WPA: decrypted EAPOL-Key key data - hexdump(len=66): [REMOVED]

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:21:29:7d:fd:fe (ver=1)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=66): 30 18 01 00 00 0f ac 02 02 00 00 0f ac 04 00 0f ac 02 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 dd 26 00 0f ac 01 01 00 82 bf 14 7d cc ca 99 38 38 89 3e aa 18 bc 5c 1f e4 22 5c fa f0 0d f4 0c 71 ff ac fb 4f 5e c7 5a

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f 02 03 09 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 bd fb 87 3a b3 6d c0 f6 35 61 80 61 41 6b ba 67 00 00

WPA: Installing PTK to the driver.

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=2 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=32

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

RSN: received GTK in pairwise handshake - hexdump(len=34): [REMOVED]

WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=1 tx=0).

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): f6 01 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=2 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=32

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:21:29:7d:fd:fe [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

Cancelling authentication timeout

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:21:29:7d:fd:fe completed (auth) [id=1 id_str=]

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

```

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0407 (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

03:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4328 (rev 03)

```

Last edited by b3ar on Tue Aug 26, 2008 9:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

b3ar,

```
Tx-Power:0 dBm
```

Thats a bad sign, your system seems to set up properly, then turn the wireless transmitter off.

If you do 

```
iwconfig wlan0 txpower 30dBm
```

 does it all spring to life ?

You may have a transmitter on/off button that the kernel can read. If so you need kernl support for it.

I think the option is called rfkill.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

When working with ndiswrapper, I highly recommend that you go back to kernel version 2.6.22.19, and retry everything. Starting with kernel version 2.6.23, the kernel devs started messing with the wireless API, and slowly moving ndiswrapper support out. 

Ndiswrapper support is best with the .22 family, followed by .26 and .25. The .23 and .24 kernel families have seriously crippled to non-existent ndiswrapper support. Try compiling a .22 kernel, and see what happens.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## b3ar

NeddySeagoon:

I tried turning on the transmitter power with the iwconfig command but it still can't access the internet. As well, I had the RFKILL_INPUT option enabled in the kernel. I think this is what you were referring to.

```

  │ CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT:                                     │  

  │                                                          │  

  │ Say Y here if you want kernel automatically toggle state │  

  │ of RF switches on and off when user presses appropriate  │  

  │ button or a key on the keyboard. Without this module you │  

  │ need a some kind of userspace application to control     │  

  │ state of the switches.                                   │  

  │                                                          │  

  │ To compile this driver as a module, choose M here: the   │  

  │ module will be called rfkill-input.                      │  

  │                                                          │  

  │ Symbol: RFKILL_INPUT [=y]                                │  

  │ Prompt: Input layer to RF switch connector               │  

  │   Defined at net/rfkill/Kconfig:13                       │  

  │   Depends on: NET && RFKILL && INPUT                     │  

  │   Location:                                              │  

  │     -> Networking                                        │  

  │       -> Networking support (NET [=y])                   │  

  │         -> RF switch subsystem support (RFKILL [=y])     │  

```

Interesting thing is if I don't run the wpa_supplicant and then dhcpcd manually and instead use the /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 startup script the Tx-power is actually autoset to 24dBm. However, it still doesn't work.

pappy_mcfae:

I was initially on the .24 kernel with the exact same problem and reconfigured to .25 and hoped for the best. I will have to give .22 a try and see what happens.

edit: Oh I should also mention that I'm running the system on 64-bit system. Does that make a difference?

Thanks for the responses.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Yes, you will need 64 bit drivers for ndiswrapper. In your situation, you're probably going to be miles ahead if you use the in-kernel driver, or something other than ndiswrapper, unless you can find 64 bit WindozeXP drivers that will work. Vista drivers WILL NOT WORK.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## dwardo

Could you check your /etc/resolv.conf file ? i.e. especialy the nameserver line...

Mine is FUBAR (contains but comments) since I upgraded to the latest version of dhcpcd (4.0.0_rc5):

Still trying to debug the reason it is FUBAR (seems my /var/run/dhcpcd/resolv.conf directory contains no interface which poses problems to the /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/20-resolv.conf script...) ... but it is not taking into account my /etc/conf.d/net settings:

```
grep '^[^#]' /etc/conf.d/net

modules="iproute2"

config_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-R" #-D -B"

dns_domain="dwardo.fr"

dns_servers="192.168.1.1"

dns_search="dwardo.fr no-ip.com dyndns.org"
```

this used to work perfectly with 4.0.0_rc5

Could this also be your poblem ?

dwardo

----------

## b3ar

dwardo:

Looks like my resolv.conf file is alright. I am still on dhcpcd-3.2.3 though. I don't have the directories /var/run/dhcpcd nor /lib/dhcpcd neither. Thanks for the suggestion.

/etc/resolv.conf

```

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface wlan0

nameserver 192.168.1.1

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

b3ar,

The in kernel bc43 driver is repored to work well in later kernels ..2.6.25 and 2.6.26.

----------

## b3ar

NeddySeagoon:

I have a pre-N card. I don't think bcm43xx in the kernel supports my pre-N card (broadcom 4328) yet at this time unless it changed recently (http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43). 

Good news though  :Very Happy:  , I finally got the card working with some hybrid driver kernel module (wl.ko) from broadcom. Credits to IvanMajhen (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-703341-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-4328.html) for the info (http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php). Previously, I tried many different driver versions from Dell with ndiswrapper to face the same problem mentioned above.

The hybrid driver instructs me to use the 

```
insmod <path>/wl.ko
```

 command to load the module into the kernel. 

However I want to autoload the module at startup. Is this the proper way to do it?

I copied wl.ko into /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/misc/ and added an empty dependency line 

```
/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/misc/wl.ko:
```

 into modules.dep just for convention. Then, I added wl into /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

Thanks for all the help.

edit:

final system specs

kernel = gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r7

wireless driver = Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA 64-bit driver v5.10.27.6

same configs as above

dmesg | tail

```

eth1: Broadcom BCM4328 802.11 Wireless Controller 5.10.27.6

udev: renamed network interface eth1 to wlan0

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

edit:

Just tested out the network with CCMP (AES) encryption enabled but looks like it's not supported yet. Makes sense I guess since the driver readme explicitly asks for 802.11i TKIP support from kernel.

----------

